# Please help!



## karina (Nov 4, 2012)

One of my barred rock pullets have been acting weird latley. She looks puffed up and her neck tucked in. She also keeps her eyes closed a lot and shes not as active as she usually is. Ive been keeping my eye on her and i am just really concerned. I just brought her in this morning and put her in one of those cage caddy things with some hay and food and water. i gave her some water and she drank quite a bit. I have not really seen her eat yet. I dont know what to do. She is still young and hasent laid any eggs yet. She should start sometime around this month? What are some things that i can do to figure out what is going on. She also smells fishy which is weird. Please let me know what I should do!


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

Sour crop? Is her crop full and squishy like and feel like it has grit in it? Or is it full of air like a balloon?


----------



## laxbro (Jul 4, 2012)

That same thing happened to 2 of my chickens but they died.


----------



## shickenchit (Nov 26, 2012)

I only lost 1 this year, you can massage it out, hold tight with arm or even better use 2 people, and massage the air out in long strokes, it will stink really bad (sour crop) chickens can't burp, sometimes gas builds up from inside, FYI she won't like it a bit, but I've saved a bunch this way. Good luck !


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

laxbro said:


> That same thing happened to 2 of my chickens but they died.


My first EE I had gotten this summer did too. I tried everything. Even though I had gotten the crop taken care of, it had already done too much damage to her. Read later that sour crop attacks the respiratory system as a fungus. I know it had gotten to her respiratory system by the way she breathed. It was awful. =( And ya, sour crop really stinks when you get that cleared. You will have no questions as to why they call it sour crop after the first whiff. Good luck with your little friend. I hope she starts feeling better. Keep us posted.


----------



## karina (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the quick response people! I dont really feel that her crop is mushy. She just ate and drank water she pooped and she is really alert. I have her inside in a pet caddy thing in my spare bathroom. I let her out and shes foraging around. What if she doesnt have a sour crop and i take it out will it hurt her?


----------



## karina (Nov 4, 2012)

Update: Im new to keeping chickens so bare with me please. I felt her neck and i dident feel a ball or anything but i did feel something hard like about the size of a walnut. Is this her esophogus or something or is this her crop? Could there be something stuck in there is this what I am feeling?


----------

